# First kiss cottage of the racy lady. March 2013.



## Lucky Pants (Mar 14, 2013)

I feel very privileged to have explored this time capsule, although small and almost all the furniture been removed now , the personal effects and memory's of the past remain piled up in various rooms of this inconspicuous boarded up cottage .

My pics are made up from two visits, second visit i had the pleasure of AltDayOut and Sshhh.... company and i am pretty sure they want to share the pictures .





















































Thanks for looking​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks to luckypants for showing us this little gem and helping me get in and out!!  A great day had by all.



























Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 14, 2013)

wow very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 14, 2013)

Ever since Luckypants said "Bang and the house is found!" I couldn't wait to get here, it lived up to my expectations and more.

We had a great weekend planned and this was first on the list so off Sshhhh.... , Luckypants and I ventured !to what I dubbed Racy Lady House on account of a certain, circa 1947 handwritten account of naughtyness

This place may be small but it is big on artefacts from a bygone era lets look thru the square window boys and girls...




murky by Key Powt, on Flickr

Top attic rooms packed with left behind goodness




Pomp and Miss Circumstance by AlternativeDayOut, on Flickr

This is the Original Pandora's Box for real!!! 




Pandora by AlternativeDayOut, on Flickr

I hate flys but I love the Bluebottle




White Rabbit by AlternativeDayOut, on Flickr

going down stairs a tad we enter the diaries room and we find a rather naughty account of a liason with a cheeky soilder who wants the lady to handle his...mmmm




cock by Key Powt, on Flickr

I wonder if this is the CAD




cad by Key Powt, on Flickr

Obviously all this dilly and dallying has let the pots pile up some




pots by Key Powt, on Flickr

Some lovely bottles not seen iodine for a while




botts by Key Powt, on Flickr

Thanks for looking and to eagle eyed Luckypants for this most excellent of splores ! ​


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks an amazing place! So much left.


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 14, 2013)

a bit spesh that folks


----------



## whodareswins (Mar 15, 2013)

All these shots are incredible. You guys are lucky to find such a gem.


----------



## vanburen (Mar 15, 2013)

Fantastic photo's the lot of you ! Next time someone visit's will you take the doll home, I feel a bit sorry for it in there alone.....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 15, 2013)

Totally Stunning - I hope it stays that way


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 15, 2013)

OH MY LIFE!!! i could cry its so beautiful!! wow wow!! you guys did it again!!! brilliant!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2013)

That was great!a time capsule hope it stays this way? great photos from all of you thanks.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 15, 2013)

What can I say but they are stunning photo's well impressed.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 15, 2013)

WOW cracking pics all of you!
What a fantastic location...


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 15, 2013)

In a word? FABULOUS. Some awesome pics there folks, but then I never expect anything less from you lot.


----------



## thebeachedwattle (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome find. Awesome shots.


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my giddy aunt, what an amazing place. Makes you go weak at the knees at the thought of how many more of these time capsules are out there gathering dust. Well done you lot. Never fail to come up with the goods. Awesome work as per


----------



## smiler (Mar 15, 2013)

That’s an amazing find, great pics from you all, I loved it, Thanks to you all.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 15, 2013)

*Well wrap me in pastry and bake me for 40 minutes!! YOU FOUND IT!! Didnt think it was worth goin back after loads of stuff got removed... How wrong was I?!
Quite simply the BEST pictures ive seen from you guys!!!
OUTSTANDING!!
NK!! Getcha wellies on!!! *


----------



## Ferdi015 (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful location with lots of details.


----------



## shatners (Mar 15, 2013)

Good lord, I'm going to have to take a cold shower after that story!

Cracking stuff from you all, amazing photos.


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 15, 2013)

you 3 have taken pictures that are bang on and made me want to go here even more from when it popped up last year.....


----------



## Lusker (Mar 15, 2013)

All you guys did a reat job on this location. Great processing all round....only thing some of the stuff ia a little staged


----------



## emsscott28 (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful house, and stunning pictures! Wow


----------



## sonyes (Mar 15, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic pics from all of you, lovely processing! What an amazing find. Thanks for sharing this gem!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 15, 2013)

You are privileged to have seen these artefacts, all the worldly possessions of a person long gone - this really is something special... 

I hope the people who see fit to take these items for their own gain get their comeuppance.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 15, 2013)

Speechless....Lost for words......O.M.F.G......are just a few of the words I can utter after looking at this gem of HoarderPorn


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 15, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Well wrap me in pastry and bake me for 40 minutes!! YOU FOUND IT!! Didnt think it was worth goin back after loads of stuff got removed... How wrong was I?!
> Quite simply the BEST pictures ive seen from you guys!!!
> OUTSTANDING!!
> NK!! Getcha wellies on!!! *



Haha, and soak you in pea wet!Thankyou! The find was down to luckypants. You both better get your wellies on when we all meet up again! Loving the lens by the way!


----------



## scribble (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful pictures - any one of those could be framed and displayed as a still life. No, don't take the doll home - she'll only get up in the night and walk back home !


----------



## skankypants (Mar 15, 2013)

Great to see the famous "old girl" again....you 3 have all taken great shots...thanks very much for your post...


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 16, 2013)

When friends ask me why I've started hunting old buildings and taking pictures all need do is share this amazing set of photographs perfect


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 16, 2013)

Golly, who needs viagra. Lets put it this way, I'm having trouble resting my laptop whilst writing this.


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 16, 2013)

spot on that lady and gents special place, might get to see it one day, processing suits it to the ground well done


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers all for your wonderful feedback on our joint efforts


----------



## Gmcwh (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome! Id love to visit a place like this. Beautiful


----------



## sweet pea (Mar 18, 2013)

Isnt this the diary keepers place?


----------



## MrDan (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sure it is sweet, interesting place. The processed shots are great, but would love to see some raw photos of this place.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 18, 2013)

This is beautiful. stunning pics from all involved, and what a place! thanks for sharing


----------



## Lau_bm (Mar 25, 2013)

What an awesome place and equally amazing shots!


----------



## Nessatiti89 (May 25, 2013)

Wow fantastic pics guys, all of them. Great little items flying around.


----------



## smoke (Aug 7, 2013)

stunning pictures all of you, what a cracking little place this is


----------



## celtes (Aug 8, 2013)

Amazing! What a treasure trove!


----------



## Erika (Aug 30, 2013)

Not been on in a looooong time. My word, this place is gorgeous. What a naughty pair those two were...


----------



## antonymes (Sep 4, 2013)

Great work from THE team!


----------



## Ade Somerset (Sep 6, 2013)

Cracking place who'd' a thought it, Top drawer stuff that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LazzaB (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, wow! I was almost moved to tears by these very sad but poignant photos. How lucky you were to find access to the hidden gems of days gone by!


----------



## D4RK-INS1GHT (Sep 6, 2013)

These are awesome guys, do love this place​


----------



## vickydorrell (Sep 6, 2013)

wow this is amazing, its such a shame that all of her diaries are left their to rot. would love to be able to read them. shame they couldn't be published or something.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 7, 2013)

Great pictures! thanks for sharing


----------



## jonsey44 (Oct 24, 2013)

First post but OMG how this moved me xxxxx  incredible xxx


----------



## yorkshirecockney (Oct 24, 2013)

Same here just joined here and love places like this, stacked with loads of history nice features.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 24, 2013)

Great report and fantastic photos, like them lots (Bit steamy reading  )


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 24, 2013)

Really special place this.....brilliant reports.....would love to see more photographs if you have any!!! Well done guys and thanks for posting


----------

